# Thoughts on Honda Four Wheelers  *UPDATE* I GOT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!



## whitetaco02 (Feb 20, 2012)

I may be getting a Honda four wheeler.  What are ya'lls thoughts on them?  Are there any particular models to stay away from?  Also, which place is the best as far as prices goes?  I don't think I will need a 4x4.  Thanks


----------



## Ronbow (Feb 21, 2012)

*Honda dealer in Corinth, Miss goggle it they have the best price east of the Mississippi, worth the trip. I go to canada every year to hunt and ride close to 100 miles a day with my Foreman 450 ES for some reason it seems the hondas are always pullin the other brands out when they break.  Dealer is Lake Hill Motors when I bought from them they beat every dealer in Ga by at least $ 1000 says Ronbow*


----------



## aragorn1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Can't go wrong with a Honda!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 21, 2012)

Love my little Recon 250.  Hauls me and my deer wherever I need to go.


----------



## chadf (Feb 21, 2012)

U won't buy another. IMO, unless u just want newer. I'd suggest a manual shift also.


----------



## jerkthetrigger (Feb 21, 2012)

I had a 2007 Rancher two wheel drive with electric shift. It was relatively light, and very nimble and maneuverable. It would turn on a dime. I loved the electric shift, seemed like a good compromise between manual shift and automatic. The motor was smooth and fairly quiet and had all the power I need. The fuel injection system is awesome. Any time, hot or cold, you bump the starter and she lights up. And there is the undeniable, legendary Honda reliability.
The bad points were, for one thing, it had practically no suspension. If you are tooling along down a hunting club road and there are a few bumps ahead...you better slow down to a walking speed or you will get bounced right off the thing. And the handlebars were a little too low when I stood up while riding.To put it in reverse you put the trans in neutral, pull the rear brake, push the red button, and then put it in first gear....rather tedious. And when you change the oil filter, instead of a spin on automotive type, you get this rinky-dink little thing behind a plate with o-rings and a spring...sheesh!
Pricewise, Southern Honda Powersports in Chattanooga has the same prices as the place in Mississippi and is half the distance. I was awfully tempted to buy another Rancher a couple months ago, but bought another Polaris instead. (Battle Creek Powersports in Jasper, Tenn.)
IMHO it does not matter what 4 wheeler you buy. All the major brands are good machines. Happy hunting!


----------



## cmfireman (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree with Southern Honda Powersports as price goes, and I've owned both a 250 Recon manual shift and a 420 Rancher manual shift 4x4.

The Recon was a great little machine, and would run with most of my friends with 300 4x4 Fourtraxes on rough trails.

The Rancher is also very good. I love the fact you can put it in/out of 4x4 so it handles like a 2wd unless you need the extra capability.  The seat is shaped a little odd for riding two people, and you loose a little rear rack space due to the seat design. The transmission doesn't shift as smooth as the Recon, and I've had to adjust the clutch twice. 

The Rancher does have a bit more power, and the fuel injection is great for cold starts. It's also water cooled.

In my opinion, if you're just looking for a 2wd atv to tool around on, the Recon fits the bill perfectly because it is dead reliable. The Rancher is nice for the 4x4 capability, extra speed and easy starting, but all at a sacrifice of more things to go wrong due to more electronics and an added cooling system.

If you're buying new, be sure and look for 2010 and 2011 year models that are still on the showroom floor. They will usually sell the same machine at a discount just because it's last years model.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 21, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> Love my little Recon 250.  Hauls me and my deer wherever I need to go.



Is the 250 enough?  Is it worth it for the upgrade to a Rancher 420?


----------



## cmfireman (Feb 21, 2012)

The difference is about $800 between a Recon 250 or a 2wd manual shift 420 Rancher.

It really just depends on how much you want to spend.  If not buying new, 2wd 420 Ranchers can be found for around $3500 in my area in great shape.

The Rancher is a good deal more powerful than the Recon, as is expected.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 21, 2012)

cmfireman said:


> The difference is about $800 between a Recon 250 or a 2wd manual shift 420 Rancher.
> 
> It really just depends on how much you want to spend.  If not buying new, 2wd 420 Ranchers can be found for around $3500 in my area in great shape.
> 
> The Rancher is a good deal more powerful than the Recon, as is expected.



Would you recommend buying a used one?  I just hate to inherit someone else problems....

If I bought a used one what are some things to look for?


----------



## cmfireman (Feb 21, 2012)

Although I would never buy a new car due to immediate depreciation, the next atv I buy will be new. 

Your stated the reason. You never know if the guy before you took it out every weekend and sunk it in mud to the handlebars. I just mentioned the used route because I don't know how much you want to spend.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 21, 2012)

last forever


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 21, 2012)

Both of my Hondas have been good ones. I have owned the Recon and upgraded to the Rancher. They are true utilitarian ATVs.


----------



## Robert28 (Feb 21, 2012)

I bought a 1998 Honda Fourtrax 300 4x4 a few weeks ago. No need to be scared of buying used, common sense goes a long way and you'd be surprised how much you can tell by looking at something to know if it's junk or not. here's my guideline when I went to look at used atv's, this might help you.

1. are the plastics in good shape, any cracks, holes, things out of the ordinary besides normal scratches and scuffs. if an atv is 14 years old you expect it to look 14 years old, however if one is say 2 or 3 years old it shouldn't look like its 14 years old. 

2. is or has the atv ever been snorkled? if so, run, run fast. that means the person had it diving every time he took it out. you can tell if it has previously been snorkled by looking for holes that have been cut in the body of the atv for the pvc pipe to run through. 

3. check the front and rear differentials. bring a wrench with you. it should be clean and not have mud and dirt in it, should be nothing but oil in there. if you take the nut off and find mud and gunk you could have a bad bearing. not an expensive fix, but not something you should have to spend money on after buying an atv. this will also tell you how it's been maintained.

4. check the engine oil. should look clean. again, common sense.

5. check the CV joint boots(the rubber peices on the front tires). these shouldn't be ripped or torn anywhere, little bit of cracking is ok but you'll have to replace them down the road. ripped or torn isn't a good sign though, little cracks are ok just remember that.

6. check stress points on the frame, including welds and A-arms...shouldn't see any cracks or rust through. 

7. check the tires for wear. tires ain't cheap so if you're going to lay down $$$ for a used atv with bad tires, make sure the seller knows thats an expense youre going to have to incur which will affect the price. 

8. start the atv and see if it smokes, see if the lights work, if it has a winch see if that works, if it's full-time 4wd make sure that works if it is selectable make sure it engages and disengages. ride it as long and as far as allowed. see if it pulls to the left or right, see if the throttle response is good, this will also give you an idea if the suspension is shot or is still good. anyone with nothing to hide will tell you to ride it around for however long you want, afterall this is what's going to make or break the sale. 

9. see if the owner has a clear title or owners manual. if it's a newer model atv you should get a title but if you're looking at one like mine that's 14 years old you may or may not get a title as they get lost sometimes. if no title, not the end of the world but write down serial number and take it by your local dealer for that brand of atv and have them run it. not only will they be able to pull up the history of it but theyll also be able to tell you if its stolen or not. if no owners manual thats no big deal, you can find them on ebay all day long for $25-45. 

that's about all I can think of but it should give you some idea of what to look for. buying a used atv shouldn't be a nightmare like buying a used car. you can hide a lemon car sometimes but you cant hide a junk atv. people are selling some GOOD atv's right now at some GREAT prices because they need cash and the toys are the first things to go. you'd be surprised what you can pickup for half of what a new one cost. I paid $2,000 for mine and have already had offers for up to $2,400 if I ever decided to sell it.


----------



## Robert28 (Feb 21, 2012)

forgot to mention, check the air filter(usually under the seat) and the brakes. if it's a honda and has rear drum brakes, look to make sure it isn't frozen up. might need some adjusting, but as long as it's freed up you're ok.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Robert!


----------



## willc2412 (Feb 22, 2012)

Get the rancher and back in Feb of 08, I went to Honda Powersports in Tennessee and got the 07 rancher 420cc and got it at a discount since they hd 08's in so you might want to call them and see if they have any older models in.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 22, 2012)

willc2412 said:


> Get the rancher and back in Feb of 08, I went to Honda Powersports in Tennessee and got the 07 rancher 420cc and got it at a discount since they hd 08's in so you might want to call them and see if they have any older models in.



I just checked their website and they do have older models in like you mentioned.  I wonder if they will discount them more than what is mentioned on their site.  I can get a 4x4 from them for cheaper than I can get a 2x4 around here!

Looks like a trip to Tenn is in my future!

Would you all recommend the ES or the manual?


----------



## mclellandk (Feb 22, 2012)

Honda all the way imo.  I have a 96 300 fourtrax 4x4 that runs like it did when i bought it new. Never had any problems. I run stabil in it and that seems to help during the times it sits for a while. Cranks every time you hit the starter. I also have a 07 kawasaki mule and it dont run half as good as the honda does


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 22, 2012)

Good reading.....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=656097


----------



## cmfireman (Feb 23, 2012)

whitetaco02 said:


> Would you all recommend the ES or the manual?



Personally, I like the manual.  Less electronics and the ES will give problems with a weak battery and sometimes in extremely cold weather.

It really all boils down to personal  preference.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 23, 2012)

Buy a Honda ( any one that suits you ) and buy it here:
Southern Honda Powersports in Chattanooga. You will get a new one for a price that rivals used ones around here. It will last you forever.


----------



## willc2412 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Buy a Honda ( any one that suits you ) and buy it here:
> Southern Honda Powersports in Chattanooga. You will get a new one for a price that rivals used ones around here. It will last you forever.



Thats where I got mine....And you might want to call and see if they have an older model at discount because I got up there and they had an older model and they gave me about a 950$ off the normal price of the 2x4 but mine came with a winch so I ended up saving a good 1400 or so......Its always worth a call


----------



## dixiejacket (Feb 24, 2012)

*Atv*

Had a Yamaha, sold it and bought a Honda.  Can't wait to get back to Yamaha.  The Honda is very adverse to cold weather.


----------



## fd123 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Does this answer your ???*

Honda all the way!!!!


----------



## poohbear (Feb 25, 2012)

Bought a 86 350 4x4 I usually only ride during hunting season but runs as good today as when I got it good machines


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a 1999 300 4X4 that I bought new. All I have done since then is change oil & filter every year, battery (3) and grease. It still runs like the day I bought it. Even starts like the day I bought it after sitting 6 months which isn't very often. 

gt40


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 26, 2012)

If I go to Chattanooga this weekend to get the Rancher, will I have to pay anything to GA since I bought it in Tenn?

Is there some sort of tax that I have to pay?


----------



## Robert28 (Feb 27, 2012)

whitetaco02 said:


> If I go to Chattanooga this weekend to get the Rancher, will I have to pay anything to GA since I bought it in Tenn?
> 
> Is there some sort of tax that I have to pay?



yeah GA will find you eventually and send you a nice little tax bill. you think Uncle Sam isn't gonna get his share? that's how the places in TN and MS can charge such low prices, they aren't figuring in tax. one way around it here in SC is if you are buying the atv for farm use in which you sign off on a paper. ask the dealer about it when you arrive. oh and those places will try to upsell you on accessories so be ready for that.


----------



## zedex (Feb 27, 2012)

Advice from a former Honda/Kawasaki/Polaris dealership manager:

The ES models {ES=electric shift} are prone to issues if used in alot of water for extended periods. The shift atcuator can get wet. If you go this route, I suggest a thin layer of sealant around the housing. Also, if there is a malfunction of the shift motor, there is an easily installed, removable shift arm in the "trunk". Also, if used in steep inclines or pulling heavy loads, they tend to not shift very well.

 Manual shifts have not had any issues at all.

 As for size, consider what you weigh, the amount of weight you will be hauling regularly and the terrain involved. Never get anything more than you need, but certainly get one with enough power.

Four wheel drive units cost more at the door and each time service/repair is required, so if you will not need it, don't spend the dough. Also, 4X4 units do not turn as easily or tightly as the 2WD counterparts.

 Some units are available as "automatic" transmissions. Partially true, they are more of a variable rate transmission or hydrostatic type. The history shows the "you shift it" units to have fewer problems. If buying a unit that uses a belt for CVT actuation, have the dealer throw in an extra belt. { They normally cost around $50-100}

 If you plan to do alot of "stump-jumping" or "water-skipping", look for an ATV with fewer electronics. The old adage of water and electricity is very true.

You should also consider future add-ons. These are the options, factory or aftermarket, that you may wish to have later on. Be sure to buy one that will allow what you may desire to have later, for example: winches.. is the unit you are looking at capable of mounting one? Winter canopy?? Twist throttle as opposed to thumb control? Gun rack?? Utility box?.... I suggest looking at the wide variety of optional equipment and deciding what you would install , then find the one unit that can handle it.

 Ride height or ground clearance. Do you intend to load it down so as to compress the suspension? Will you run over or around that fallen tree? Use it in a rocky area? Do you anticipate getting air under all four tires??

 There are some fine ATV's in the market. Not just Honda, but all of them, really. Kawasaki, Suzuki, Yamaha, Polaris.... each has a model for different uses and no one ATV can do it all. People such as myself need at least two- one sport unit and one utility. I like speed and I like raw power. Some I prefer automatic, some I prefer as a "you shift it". It depends on the prescribed application at that particular time.

To be honest, though, 10 years ago, you could not give me a Polaris ATV- even if you included a $100 bill. They constantly broke and the Trail Boss 325's came straight out of the box needing a new engine. Their computer system was worse than horrible.

 But, today's Polaris models are very well built, sturdy and stout and reliable. By comparison, Honda's utility units are grossly underpowered. Parts and service are harder to come by for Polaris, however.

 Kawasaki has some fast units- even the utility ones are fast. Suzukis and Yamaha units are fast and reliable, too, but I noticed they are a bit heavier, too.

 Now, as pointed out above, look for left overs. The dealer gets between 30 and 90 days to sell a unit. After that, they are charged a "flooring fee" for each month it sat unsold. Each month it sits, is less profit margin. Soon enough, all profit is consumed { no "buy back programs"} and then they go upside down on that unit. It needs to sell now. This is in your favor.

 Be upfront about it. Explain that you know they are losing money if they don't cut you a deal. Take off shipping and PDI charges, throw in some gear and maybe even cut your price.

 PDI is a scam in my opinion. You are charged for them to finnish building it { 1 hour} and that charge is usually around $300-500. All that needed to be done is install wheels, set handle bars, add oil and gas, install battery and seat. And, you cannot buy it without PDI being done. 

 Now, if you decide to buy new, buy NEW. Do not buy the one driven in and out everyday. That ain't new. Ask the salesperson to show you the units still in boxes. Pick one from there. This way, you know you are not buying one beat up by some kid builder. It is fresh. I have fired alot of builders for "testing" the limits of a new unit- units that had to be sold to customers and a few times, crashed and repaired before a sale. Buy ONLY from the box.

 If offered a service such as a "no worry program" or the like, do not buy it. As long as you buy your supplies from the dealership and keep accurate records, doing basic service will not void your warranty. Keep all reciepts and records. If your unit has an hour meter, record that on each reciept. 

 This was long winded, but expirience is more than just a few lines


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 27, 2012)

whitetaco02 said:


> Is the 250 enough?  Is it worth it for the upgrade to a Rancher 420?



I think it is plenty.  Mine goes plenty fast for me....will carry me and my deer...and more.

But...I don't weigh 350 lbs either.

I think 250cc is plenty, but today, bigger is better it seems and 4 wheelers are getting bigger all the time.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 1, 2012)

Would you all buy used?


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 2, 2012)

whitetaco02 said:


> Would you all buy used?



I did a couple of years ago...but now...not sure.

Why?  Because it seems like used 4 wheelers are about the price of new ones these days.

If you can find a used one for a decent deal, go for it.  If not, buy new.


----------



## Robert28 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd buy used if it made sense. I wasn't going to spend $6,000-$10,000 on another new machine since i've had two stolen from me in the past 2 years. I had always wanted a honda fourtrax 300 but one's in good shape at a good price are RARE. i'd seen them go anywhere from $1,800-$2,800(some 2wd's were even MORE then my 4x4 in the same shape). if you're wanting to find an older atv then you can find a deal used. however if you're looking at one that's 2-4 years old the price usually isn't much different then used, just depends on the person. some have the title in hand and can stand to lose some money on the sale, others still owe like $8,500 on a $10,000 atv that's 3 years old and are trying to sell it for what they owe on it....that's tough.


----------



## TURKEY SLAMMER (Mar 2, 2012)

Do they make anything but honda,  cant go wrong with one. I got 99 model 300 4x4 best money i every spent.


----------



## Tank1202 (Mar 3, 2012)

I have bought 3 Hondas from Powersports in Tenn, all dirt related machines.  2 quads and 1 dirtbike 05,07 and an 08. Georgia has never come knocking at my door for tax money. They will if you buy a street bike, you have to go get a tag. You can also google "Honda foreman forum" and ask all the questions you have.
I have a Foreman ES. Going on four years and have hade no problems with the electric shift. It starts on cold mornings with the choke. You can have the best of both worlds with the select button for 2 or 4 wd. And for 2012 the foreman is now fuel injected. My son has a Recon and he is 12 it is a small quad by size,but it will haul my large body anywhere.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks like I may be going this Saturday to get the rancher 420.  I think I may be going the 2x4 route with a winch.  I just don't think I am going to need the 4x4???
Thoughts?
Still worried about the tax issue??


----------



## Robert28 (Mar 8, 2012)

whitetaco02 said:


> Looks like I may be going this Saturday to get the rancher 420.  I think I may be going the 2x4 route with a winch.  I just don't think I am going to need the 4x4???
> Thoughts?
> Still worried about the tax issue??



the 420 would be a fine choice! not a thing wrong with a 2wd if you think it'll do what you want. may I suggest getting a 2500 lb winch on it though. they'll tell you a 2000 lb will do fine but that extra 500 lbs is always a good thing and it's not much more expensive really. usually they have better deals on 2500 lb winches because those are the popular size. also, I would be prepared to spend the money on some rear more aggressive tires in the future. don't have to do it right away, try the stock ones out first to see how they do but I bet once you get in a little mud and get tired of pushing, pulling, winching your atv out alot because of gummed up tires you'll be back here asking "what's a good mud tire?"


----------



## fd123 (Mar 9, 2012)

come get my 300 4x4 (the green 1 in the pic) and keep it for a weekend and ride it till you cant ride it anymore.. and i assure you that youll jump all over the the deal i offered you on it!! IM SERIOUS!!  (( NO MUDD BOGGING ON MY STUFF THOUGH.. lol..)) I also picked up an 86 350 4x4 in awesome condition, and its a MONSTER also...


----------



## fd123 (Mar 9, 2012)

*1986 HONDA 350 Foreman fourtrax 4x4*

This thing is a power house and a little smaller than the 300 in size...PERFECT for getting in tight and narrow places that those Huge newer models cant attemp to go through!


----------



## Robert28 (Mar 10, 2012)

fd123 said:


> This thing is a power house and a little smaller than the 300 in size...PERFECT for getting in tight and narrow places that those Huge newer models cant attemp to go through!



I would LOVE to own that or find one like it!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 10, 2012)

I got the Rancher today!  Will post pics later!

Can the rancher fit on a 4x6 trailer or do I need a 4x7?

I have a 5x10 that is mine and my dads but I want one that is specifically for the 4wheeler.  

Thanks


----------



## Tank1202 (Mar 17, 2012)

My buddy hauls his rancher on one of those folding trailers from Northern. Its a 4x8, it fills it up pretty good. You might be able to go a little smaller.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 17, 2012)

I got a 4x7 from tractor supply today.  It fits perfectly!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 27, 2012)

I just checked southern hondas website and the same exact four wheeler I bought is now 300 dollars cheaper!  Dang it man!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice ride. That should do. 




whitetaco02 said:


> I just checked southern hondas website and the same exact four wheeler I bought is now 300 dollars cheaper!  Dang it man!!



For some reason some dealers list things cheaper on the internet. I bought a truck a few years back and went to the dealership and the price tag was $1,000 higher. I asked the salesman why it went up and he said "Oh, did you see it on the internet?" I told him yes and he knocked the $1,000 bucks off the top.


----------



## 308fan (May 12, 2012)

Im in the honda club as well. Bought mine in chattanooga as well, ans yes the ytry to make up for cheap prices by selling warranties but they do offer 1$ credit for every mile you drive there towards an accesory. I drove 108 miles and bought the honda a-arm guards which were $120 before the credit....worked out nicely, basically free....

2012 FOREMAN OLIVE
4WD
manual
Power Steering
MAXXIS BIGHORN
26-9-12 on front
26-12-12 on back
Honda Aluminum A-Arm guards


----------

